# new music time...



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

so... lookin back music has always helped me thru rough times... i think its silly that i really haven't thot about it til last night but yeah- i need new tunes n suggestions. i listen to pretty much everything but techno  n nothin super dark either, sorry kg  hahaha. but seriously. i don't need feminist stuff exactly, just not mushy "i can't live with out you" garbage. obviously. been listenin to the used all day n m feelin a lil better  so suggestions please!!! ty


----------



## Hot Sauce (Mar 16, 2010)

LOL, I don't know. I'm listening to the 90's grunge channel on Dish right now. And it's Korn - Freak on a Leash.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Alkaline Trio! Get into some of their older stuff and you'll fall in love. They have a song for every state of mind. Been listening to them consistently since 06 and just realized, not two nights ago, that they are my favorite band. Been waiting for this tour to come through since December, my GF got me tickets for my birthday(today) and I'ma go see em on the 30th.... Even took of work for it! Check em out yo yo yo!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Alkaline Trio! Get into some of their older stuff and you'll fall in love. They have a song for every state of mind. Been listening to them consistently since 06 and just realized, not two nights ago, that they are my favorite band. Been waiting for this tour to come through since December, my GF got me tickets for my birthday(today) and I'ma go see em on the 30th.... Even took of work for it! Check em out yo yo yo!


aww what a good gf. happy bday!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks! Been a chill day, might have a beer after work but it's just another day... a know?
Oh, she through down some cash for Empire when i got him as part of my b-day gift too  so yeah, she is awesome!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

... after hundreds of years, they're still going strong, true rockstars never die!!!!

I listen to this playlist almost everyday....






the playlist


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

dang i haven't listened to any classical stuff in a minute... imma try that.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

beccaboo said:


> dang i haven't listened to any classical stuff in a minute... imma try that.


you will end up bookmarking it, i swear to you. great playlist, just keep it on and go about your business. what do you listen to when your driving ?


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> you will end up bookmarking it, i swear to you. great playlist, just keep it on and go about your business. what do you listen to when your driving ?


lmao... right now? i have the new black eyed peas cd in not gonna lie  usually just the local hip hop station tho. its all about dudes n chicks n gettin some tho... n right now- not workin for me... hahaha.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

beccaboo said:


> lmao... right now? i have the new black eyed peas cd in not gonna lie  usually just the local hip hop station tho. its all about dudes n chicks n gettin some tho... n right now- not workin for me... hahaha.


me, right now:

unknown Colombian hip hop group






and some:





been trying to check out some classical Japanese lately as well:











found this from an unknown teenager with a DJ software program, he needs to do more work like this and promote it.






..but in the end I always go back to Mozart:


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

p.s.- dogs n i loved the classical. evidentally so did the huge fly that came in about half way thru the playlist!!! hahaha.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

This always works for me.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

redog said:


> This always works for me.
> YouTube - Psychostick - BEER!


lmao- they have one for rum?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Jose Feliciano---- nice! he's playing that thing!!! look at the fingerwork!!

...can I get old school with Willie Colon?!?!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

lol...im on a guitar music kick for the past few months


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Sampsons Dad said:


> lol...im on a guitar music kick for the past few months[/QUOTE
> Ottmar Liebert?


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

lol i love The Used, thought Bert is off but you gotta luv em....i'm glad one of my friends on here noticed so i wasn't the only one looking crazy

Here, in rock i'm a post grudge, heavy metal, metalcore and anything else hard but not so dumb til you can't hear what they are saying girl.


Try these

bands, and if you haven't heard of them start off with these songs lol


My Chemical Romance: Helena

Chevelle: Sleep Walking Elite, The Red, Family System

Bullet For My Valentine: Room 409

Flyleaf: Again, Chasm, In The Dark, Swept Away


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Thanks! Been a chill day, might have a beer after work but it's just another day... a know?
> Oh, she through down some cash for Empire when i got him as part of my b-day gift too  so yeah, she is awesome!


it's ur birthday?!? mayne...happy birthday thats wasssup yo yo yo...happy bday doggy....hope you have a good one....keep it real yo...fo sho....lmao...just had to play the part man...ya know...have a blessed bday friend!!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> Chevelle: Sleep Walking Elite, The Red, Family System


These boys are from my town. Im a huge fan


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Checkout Dub FX. I can't stand cRap or Hippity Hop but this one man band is amazing. Here's one of his videos from youtube. And Happy B-Day Jon!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

redog said:


> These boys are from my town. Im a huge fan


lol i love their music, especially The Red. Its one of my "Play when i'm drawing" songs  It all depends on what i listen to, and what type of effect i want on my drawings. Like if i want something violent.....harsh and rigid to draw my mythical creatures i listen to My Chemical Romance, and Bullet For My Valentine.

If i want a soft effect but still rad i listen to Chevelle and The Used.

If i want goth, or a post grudge effect i listen to Flyleaf.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok Nothing Dark I promise. This here's some old school every one can enjoy.











Gotta love Janis


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's another great song


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Here is a good song





This song is bada%%


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

nice links mcleod, you too kg420

im suprised nobody posted Pitbull music videos , lol.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Have you ever listened to Coheed and Cambria? They have a very wide range of great music. And another band I'm thinking a lot of right now is Stone Sour.


----------

